# A couple of new ones...



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a bad computer crash requiring parts from the mainland, and keeping me offline for a couple weeks. In the meantime I made a couple more sling shots. First one I found an old weathered shelf board made from 7 layer birch ply. It looked pretty rough but good enough to play with. I found the plan online for the Bill Hays Pocket Predator through the forks so printed out and transferred to the plywood and after and hour with a bandsaw, router, and dremel I had a reasonable fact simile of a Pocket Predator TTF. I soaked in Watco Oil (dark walnut), and then let dry for a couple days before tying on Thera-Band Gold tapered flatbands. She shoots very nicely.

My second slingshot came about when I was trimming the dead branches on my Jabon tree. Jabon is a citrus which has large fruits similar to grapefruit only bigger and with less bitter aftertaste. Anyways while cutting up the branches for disposal I spotted a nice "Y" so cut it out and removed the bark and sanded the forks with my dremel tool to even size since they varied just slightly. The grip I french whipped with tarred hemp marline. I wiped the wood down with a 50/50 linseed oil/pine tar mix to help seal and preserve the wood as well as giving it some color. This is a nice natural mini which shoots surprisingly well me not being used to small slingshots this one also using tapered Thera-Band Gold flatbands.

I'm pretty happy how they both turned out. My son and I spent some time this afternoon plinking in the backyard until our arms got tired. Good family fun. 

My Bill Hays Pocket Predator (Thank you again Bill!)



















My Natural Jabon










Both together


----------



## Arkemedes (May 1, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet - like the chunky little natural!


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

WHOA, sorry the pictures disappeared. I was making a new album for my slingshots on my picture hosting site and didn't realize they disappeared.

Here they are again.

Bill's Hays Pocket Predator



















Natural Jabon










Both together


----------

